# The writing on the αντίδωρον



## Theseus (Mar 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the texts that are written on the αντίδωρον; On Sunday I received a piece on which was written in beautifully scripted Greek a word that seems to have been a word like επτηρούγ(χ?)α with a squiggle after the γ(χ?) which to me was indecipherable. Quite clearly no such word exists but i have given perhaps sufficient to ring a bell in someone's mind.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it depends on the part that you get: http://www.galilea.gr/vdata/Image/leitourgia.jpg


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2012)

Αντίδωρο is a piece from πρόσφορο, the specially prepared bread. See here for an e-book on the subject.

The πρόσφορο is stamped with a wooden stamp carrying the ΙΣ ΧΣ (IC XC) ΝΙ ΚΑ logo. Here are pictures of this bread.

The seal:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2012)

Theseus said:


> On Sunday I received a piece on which was written in beautifully scripted Greek a word that seems to have been a word like επτηρούγ(χ?)α with a squiggle after the γ(χ?) which to me was indecipherable.


Since this has clearly nothing to do with the ΙΣ ΧΣ ΝΙ ΚΑ logo, could it be _ευλογία_; This is also used a synonym for the αντίδωρο (see above pdf, p. 20).


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2012)

Please have a look at prosphoron. The writing on it can be customised.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an extra question, Theseus. How big was this _αντίδωρο_ you received to have room for a ten-letter word on it?


----------

